# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  help me pls someone!

## djprincessx

Ok, this really doesn't fit into this section (bad leslie) but I do not have a program to resize my photos of my 5 gallon octagon and I was wondering if anyone could help me. Thank you in advance  :Smile: 

-Leslie

----------


## Timo

Adobe Photoshop is the best but you can do it with Paint the free program you get with windows quite easy.

Open your picture in Paint then > Image > Attributes

or press Ctrl+E

Change the size then save.

----------


## djprincessx

I need photoshop, I hate paint :P I tried to do it, I ended up with a grey square! Fun :P

----------


## Timo

I only use Photoshop but its a little more complex than paint  :lol: .

On paint drag your image in then try > Image > Stretch/Skew

Then just change the 100% in both boxes to about the size you want. 

Prob the easiest way  :Big Grin:

----------

